# Hiking Backpack for Toddler



## Kim919 (Mar 27, 2008)

Hello,

My daughter is 2 1/2 and 25-30lbs. When she was a little baby I used a moby wrap and an ergo carrier, and I have two framed back packs that I bought at garage sales that I have used since then. We do a lot of local hiking, and for the most part those two framed carriers have worked fine with no major discomforts.

I've decided to kick up the hiking a few notches this year though. I'm planning camping trips for this summer where there will be a lot of long distance wilderness hiking like I did before she was born. I know the packs we use now are going to leave me in pain if I try to cheap-out and use them in place of a higher quality pack. I can't really afford to just keep buying and trying though. I would like to get your advice here so I can hopefully just make the investment once.

What packs should I consider to carry a 30-50lb child, sometimes in rough terrain, for many miles at a time? It would be a bonus if the pack somehow integrated additional areas to carry tent/sleeping bag/hydration systems/emergency supplies/etc., or at least was designed in a way so that additional items being carried wasn't too problematic. (I'm getting creative this year however and buying a pack for the dog so that she can carry some of the load too... lol.)

Any advice would be appreciated.

Thanks,

Kim


----------



## journeywooz (Jun 2, 2009)

I LOVE our deuter kidcomfort 3 backpack.. it has a place for camelback which made water access so much easier for both me and DD. there is plenty of space all around and under the pack and you could tie so much more to the pack. and its really comfortable. DD fell asleep in it handful of times (and she usually has a hard time sleeping).

Great for multi-day backpacking trips. Totally recommended.


----------



## mamahen2coop (Aug 31, 2010)

Although we've only used it for dayhikes, i think the Kelty 3.0 would be totally appropriate for multi-day hikes. its very comfortable, easily adjustable from one person to the next, has a sun shade, and a decent sized back pack on it. There's also a lower zipper pocket that is fairly large. we love this one and would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

If you are local to REI, I would suggest you go in and try out a variety, you might have to special order off their webpage to get to try all of the carriers, worht the time and effort.

Wear them in store if they have any verticle steps or rocks for hiking boot fittings use that as a way to gauge how baby will feel in the carrier away from your body and how you will have to counter balance in various terrain situations. Beware in wet conditions FC can be very difficult to hike with. Trekking poles IMO are a must.

I would suggest a FC (framed carrier) with stirrups, to support your child, watch how the carrier holds your child. The front pelvic area should not be pressed up against the frame body. Buy a FC with rain and sun protection might be a separate purchase.

Good luck.


----------



## mamahen2coop (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiffanyToo*
> 
> If you are local to REI, I would suggest you go in and try out a variety, you might have to special order off their webpage to get to try all of the carriers, worht the time and effort.
> 
> ...


Do you know if you can you buy stirrups extra for the kelty? I dont think it was an option when we bought it last year but the sun/rain shade came with.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamahen2coop*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


I don't know about Kelty's. I looked at their website and none of their carrier have stirrups.


----------



## Kim919 (Mar 27, 2008)

Thank you!! 

I just ordered a kid comfort III from backcountryedge. They have free shipping and free returns if you aren't happy, so if I don't like it I can always try another. There was also 20% off for mothers day and a 12% first time customer discount!

I didn't notice if it had stirrups but it did have the built in weather hood. How do you know what hydration system to purchase? I couldn't find one that specifically went as an accessory for this pack.


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kim919*
> 
> Thank you!!
> 
> ...


Like the stirrups hydration might be an alternative accessory.


----------



## journeywooz (Jun 2, 2009)

Woo-hoo!!! I never really had the need for stirrups in ours... DD is very comfortable and I've never been kicked in the ribs.. I think with the carrier design, it'd be quite hard to get kicked in the ribs.

I just used a regular hydration pack.. like a camelback.. I just found an old one in the back room and used it...it worked great.

Hope you'll enjoy your new carrier!


----------



## mamahen2coop (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *journeywooz*
> 
> Woo-hoo!!! *I never really had the need for stirrups in ours.*.. DD is very comfortable and I've never been kicked in the ribs.. I think with the carrier design, it'd be quite hard to get kicked in the ribs.
> 
> ...


How do you know if they need stirrups?


----------



## TiffanyToo (Dec 8, 2010)

IMO framed carriers should ALL have stirrups, otgerwise the legs dangle down and get pins and needles making the little ones uncomfortable. I don not know anything about rib kicking everything to do with how the little one feels in the carrier. If they are not happy nobody is happy. JMO :O)


----------



## mamahen2coop (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TiffanyToo*
> 
> IMO framed carriers should ALL have stirrups, otgerwise the legs dangle down and get pins and needles making the little ones uncomfortable. I don not know anything about rib kicking everything to do with how the little one feels in the carrier. If they are not happy nobody is happy. JMO :O)


So do you know which ones have stirrups as an option??
And a little off topic, but what SSC's are best in terms of leg dangle? I am looking for a new SSC since I dont really love the Ergo I have.

Thanks!


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamahen2coop*
> 
> So do you know which ones have stirrups as an option??
> And a little off topic, but what SSC's are best in terms of leg dangle? I am looking for a new SSC since I dont really love the Ergo I have.
> ...


As long as your carrier fits well knee to knee, you shouldn't have any real leg dangle issue. The Boba does have stirrups if you want them. My best knee to knee fit for my long-legged guy is my toddler Kinderpack, but I will need a PS size in another year or so. They have a nice deep seat which helps to ensure good fit without dangle.


----------



## mamahen2coop (Aug 31, 2010)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *insidevoice*
> 
> As long as your carrier fits well knee to knee, you shouldn't have any real leg dangle issue. The Boba does have stirrups if you want them. My best knee to knee fit for my long-legged guy is my toddler Kinderpack, but I will need a PS size in another year or so. They have a nice deep seat which helps to ensure good fit without dangle.


sorry OP i'm totally hijacking your thread and getting it SO off topic!!!








So how do you know if it fits well knee to knee?? Or is there a website I can go to find the basics, which I'm clearly missing, of babywearing?? I've been wearing him since birth and guess I dont know much! I mostly use a ring sling and make sure it's all the way down to his knees but I never thought to check fit much in a structured or SSC! yikes


----------



## journeywooz (Jun 2, 2009)

you'll see if the baby is dangling. some carriers hold them sort of by the crotch (think baby bjorn carriers).. the kid komfort carrier i have, DD is in a "sit" position rather than dangling. we've tried many carriers... kelty, sherpani, so many and DD hated them all. we finally got the deuter kid komfort one, now she can actually take naps in them! we love it.


----------



## mamahen2coop (Aug 31, 2010)

Thanks!


----------



## jocelyndale (Aug 28, 2006)

We have the KidComfort iii--no stirrups, I've thought about making some, but DS sits in a decent position and has not complained at all.

I understand the need for a framed pack while doing serious backpacking. For daytrips, we still prefer a SSC. The center of balance issues and extra weight of a frame pack just aren't worth the pain for a day hike. Part of the problem was that kiddo was approaching my weight limit (back/neck issues) and the Deuter knocked the weight up a bit too much for me as kiddo approached 25-30lbs.

I bought a cheap hydration reservoir, then replaced it with a camelbak (leaking is not fun, unless it's really, really hot). I measured the interior pocket, then looked for a similar size bladder. I could probably dig it up and see what one I settled on. Of course, water is weight, too. The pocket is not insulated. I debated buying a smaller bladder (kid-size) and using a neoprene sleeve to keep it cool.

I like the adjustability of this pack. You can move the shoulder straps from two different levels, which is great if you're really short. When I bought it, it had the shortest torso height (variquick adjuster), but I think the kidcomfort ii now goes lower. I have a really short torso.

Using the hood greatly reduced the number of ticks we found on kiddo's head.

Kiddo really likes being able to see forward, something he can't do on my back in a SSC. I also used it in winter, when I needed heavier layers and didn't have a babywearing coat.

Use trekking poles. You probably already know that. And given the weight of kiddo + water, you may want to invest in ultralight gear (cookware, pads, tent, bags) if this is a serious hobby.


----------

